# glasses as eye protection?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

i wear prescription glasses and was wondering would they count as eye protection?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

If they are prescription "SAFETY" Glasses with side shields, then yes they count as eye protection.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sure they will...for gun shooting. Been getting by with it for many moons. Now a person going up to take Spam to the cosmonauts..I just aint sure. They also work to keep the bugs out of your eyes on motor cycles. They need replaced occasionally on that deal. Lot of wear and tear when driving through a dust storm around Armadillo.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

At the factory I work at you have to wear eye protection to operate equipment and industrial vehicles. Eyeglasses are allowed instead of safety glasses for those that wear them. So they do give some protection. 

The question is, what are you trying to protect yourself from?


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

For flying impact risk or Serious splash hazards, I use sports goggles (prescription) or over-the-glasses goggles. I know how much water hits my eyes and eyelashes walking in a rainstorm in glasses, and impacts that do hit the glasses tend to trash the glasses. I have several spare pairs among my preps; it's expensive when I change prescriptions but I would be Stuffed without good glasses.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

What level of protection are you looking for? I have prescription Z87.1 safety glasses. They meat the requirements for a lot of situations but not all. For example they will stop a rock from the lawn mower injuring my eye but do little for dust where a smogel style is needed.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Make sure you get the right lens composition. If its capable of shattering you may have made the situation worse. Polycarbonate lenses are a military standard and they are available for all prescriptions. Full frames are also necessary.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Most prescription glasses with polycarbonate lenses will give you basic protection and are better than nothing.

Having said that, I do not recommend Beer Goggles. I've been unable to save more than a few buddies from the dangers associated with them.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

The 1958 military specification for aviator sunglasses called for optical glass and is the same eyewear being built to the same mil-spec that is issued to military pilots even today. After over 50 years the same manufacture is still the prime supplier. Optical glass does meet some test standards for resistance to shattering but is not as good at it as polycarbonate. On the other hand, polycarbonate will scratch a heck of a lot easier than optical glass and may even deform if subjected to the heat of a closed car interior on a hot day. When I shoot I may wear either my polycarbonate shooting glasses or just stick with the AO aviator sunglasses that I got while in the military. The AO factory outlet web site is at Official Home AO Sunglasses Web Site I never knew of a fast mover pilot to wear his aviator sunglasses in the cockpit due to the possibility g-forces would pull them off his head. Of course lots of helo pilots will wear them while flying. One thing for sure, wearing the AO aviator sunglasses looked real sharp while driving over to the "O" Club for happy hour.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

If you are asking if they will work for shooting at a range, the answer is "yes".


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'll second what SoCal said about AO. You can spend a lot more for trendy Ray Bans and such but in my experience there is no better combo of value & quality than AO's!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I wear safety glasses all the time. Before you start laughing, today's safety glasses are not the same as they used to be. They look just like any other pair of glasses. I simply pop the side shields off when they aren't needed.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Having said that, I do not recommend Beer Goggles. I've been unable to save more than a few buddies from the dangers associated with them.


Funny that you should mention that. It reminds me that the only time I have shot myself, beer was involved. Budweiser, to be exact.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I use glass safety glasses. The poly's will only last two days with me.
I have worn the safety prescription lenses all my life.
They do provide protection from small projectiles, but not from dust and liquids.
I buy three pair of each at a time.
The lenses are tempered to not shatter.
If you have a polaroid lens filter you can see the stress lines by placing over a lens and rotating.


----------

